# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Cholesterol verlagende middelen

## maximini

Cholest Control is een voedingsupplement dat zonder voorschrift verkrijgbaar is en zowel policosanol als fytosterolen bevat. zo wordt door health labs geadverteerd. een bedrijf in Belgie. min vraag is of iemand ervaringen heeft met dit product dat alleen bij health labs te verkrijgen is?

gr.
maximini

----------


## rapida

Beste Maximini,
Ook ik ben heel nieuwsgierig naar ervaringen. Ben aan het oriënteren op de site over dit artikel en policosanol en je leest zeer uiteenlopende dingen hierover, dus zowel positief als negatief. Wil eigenlijk liever geen statines slikken, maar moet toch wat met een heel hoog cholesterolgehalte. 
Heb je reacties ontvangen of ben je misschien op andere manier wijzer geworden?
Gr. Rapida

----------


## vandenberg1124

waar kunnen we kopen Cholest Control? hoeveel is de kostprijs?

----------

